# White powder all over the tank?



## MaxGreenMDE (Jan 21, 2012)

While posting this I am also googling to see if I can find answers but..what the heck is this stuff? I have not even added anything recently other than water clear to my tank. This morning all I did was feed Dahvie and he ate all of his pellets and I come home to find this water powder all over my tank!

The filter I am using is:

Top Fin® Power Filters and Filtration Cartridges - Filters - Fish - PetSmart

The heater is:

Top Fin® Submersible Aquarium Heaters - Heaters & Accessories - Fish - PetSmart

Yes I rinsed everything before putting it in the tank.

I used this water clear

Tetra Water Clarifier Tablets - Water Clarifiers - Water Conditioners - PetSmart

Here are pictures of the powder


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

How long has the tank been running and how often do you add those tablets?

It looks like it is possible that you have overdosed on the tablets and not left it enough time to clear the water.


----------



## MaxGreenMDE (Jan 21, 2012)

i only added it yesterday just 1 tablet and I haven't done a water change the tank has been going since wednesday


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

What substrate do you have and what do you have in your filter?


----------



## Quantum (Jul 23, 2011)

in the product details section at the link it says "Do not use in newly set up aquariums"


that product contains aluminum sulfate, which is a flocculant - I believe what you are seeing is formerly suspended particles which have been aggregated by the clarifier and settled out of the water column


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Quantum said:


> in the product details section at the link it says "Do not use in newly set up aquariums"
> 
> 
> that product contains aluminum sulfate, which is a flocculant - I believe what you are seeing is formerly suspended particles which have been aggregated by the clarifier and settled out of the water column


I totally missed seeing that....if this indeed a new aquarium then that is absolutely what it could be.


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Yea I'd go with the tablets as the cause, kind of pointless to use them as if your water isn't clear to begin with there is something else wrong in your tanks ecosystem.


----------

